# J P Cormier - Fleetwood MacInnis



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

A little mix of styles played masterfully by one of the best.


[video=youtube;1ScNl3zYf-E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ScNl3zYf-E&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------

